# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pse ne forum hapen tema palidhje?!

## Disa

Dua  ta di pse ne forume po hapen tema palidhje,dhe pse moderatoret i lejojne ato tem.
Ndoshta edhe tema ime eshte palidhje,por une per mes kesaj teme,desha te shprehem dhe te them,se ka shum tema qe nuk ja vlen te hapen ne kete forum te madhe!
Flm per mirkuptim!

----------


## EdiR

> Dua  ta di pse ne forume po hapen tema palidhje,dhe pse moderatoret i lejojne ato tem.
> Ndoshta edhe tema ime eshte palidhje,por une per mes kesaj teme,desha te shprehem dhe te them,se ka shum tema qe nuk ja vlen te hapen ne kete forum te madhe!
> Flm per mirkuptim!


Me dergo nje mp me titujt e disa temave palidhje dhe te premtoj qe do ti shqyrtoj nese duhet te qendrojne apo jo dhe do te kethej pergjigje.

----------

